# Audi s3 break in period



## polk808 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just picked up the Audi s3 last night, an apparently from what I heard from my car dealer said their is no break in period? Is this true or not, cause of course at the moment I want to take it easy on the car.


----------



## chefdub (Jan 24, 2004)

You're good, break it in as you're going to drive naturally, your car is reading you right now, don't go slow and baby it during the first 500 miles, then drive like a nutjob for the rest of it's life. You're setting the memory in the cars computer right now, as you would the battery of a new laptop or celly. Don't by any means abuse, beat or redline her, but drive her, she's meant to be driven...enjoy I'm at 310 (miles) White) as I type. We have an Audi club out here in Vegas I'll post picks of meets. Shoots!! v^^/.


----------



## CJMS3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Read the owners manual. It outlines the proper break in procedures for the first 1500kms.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

polk808 said:


> Just picked up the Audi s3 last night, an apparently from what I heard from my car dealer said their is no break in period? Is this true or not, cause of course at the moment I want to take it easy on the car.


A car dealer is the worst person to ask anything about a car other than price. Car dealers are the most car dumb folks on the planet. They will just say whatever comes to the top of their head. If I had a nickle for every time a car dealer told me B.S I'd be a millionaire.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

There is no memory or conditioning of a cars computer! 
You should baby it for a while, but it's not meant to be interpreted that you'll be a moving roadblock. Don't exceed about 2/3 of the rev range, accelerate smoothly, brake smoothly, and don't go too fast. The transmission and differentials still need to break in.


----------



## storm982 (Feb 22, 2015)

CJMS3 said:


> Read the owners manual. It outlines the proper break in procedures.



This is true. It's broken down for the first 600 miles and then till 1000 miles. I just hit 600 miles on my S3.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

storm982 said:


> This is true. It's broken down for the first 600 miles and then till 1000 miles. I just hit 600 miles on my S3.



Breaking in is not limited to the engine

you need to break in the tyres and bed the brake pads

run in the transmission etc

I drive the car 'normally' keeping under 4000 rpm for the first 1000km whilst occasionally increasing that self induced rpm limit progressively.


----------

